# Show me what you carry on a walk with you



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

My stuff doesn't fit in the pockets anymore, need suggestions of easier way of doing this... without actually taking a purse



















and of course #1 defense system


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

get a doggie backpack and let him carry stuff, but I dont know why you feel the need to bring a (what looks like) a 6" knife, I would safely say that if your dog doesnt ward off someone or something that may hurt you guys the mace sure would.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

In case mace doesnt work. The knife just clips on the pocket so its no big deal to carry it


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Have you thought about a self defence course? I live in an area that is about a 60 minute walk from 'the badlands' so while my area is considered a good area to live...things do happen. I wouldn't carry a knife because it is far too easy for someone to take it from me and use it against me...but that is just me.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

My husband taught me a few self defense moves but I do want to get into a class it's one of my long to do list  

I live in a bad neighborhood there are freaks everywhere and I believe that taking weapons is being more cautious, of course every attacker wishes that women be weapon free, that would be ideal for them. You have no idea how many stories I heard how a knife saved a life... Not from women though because they are too afraid of weapons


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Omar Little (Feb 24, 2013)

I don't think the knife is a bad thing to have... your buddy would at the very least buy you enough time to use it.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

So what do y'all carry on you?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Poo bags

This leash cause I loop it like the photo and it leaves my hands free when the dogs are off leash. At the same time this single leash can hold 2 dogs.










A hat (maybe). My keys (hopefully not locked in the car  ) .

E-collar remotes (clipped on to the leash).

I tend to hike/walk near creeks and streams so don't take water.

During hunting season I put orange safety hunting vests on my dogs while they are running....

As far as safety and security goes........... me out on a trail with 2 GSD's has been more than enough security for the past 12 years.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Poo bags, a small squeaky toy, cellphone, keys, and sometimes treats


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

I know you asked for suggestions that are not a purse. I find a purse annoying to walk with, but I bought this bag, which is really convenient because I don't have to hold it or keep it up on my shoulder. I put treats in the front pouch, my personal things are zipped inside, and poop bags are in the other pouch.

http://cdnd.lystit.com/photos/2012/...g-product-2-4991671-116353865_large_flex.jpeg


----------



## Peter. (Aug 22, 2012)

I just happened upon this company recently and I'm planning on purchasing something like this.. might suit your needs.

Ruffwear Dog Packs

Eventually I'll want to run with my pup.. they have a back pack that holds two water bottles (one for you, one for your buddy) and other personal items like your phone. That's pretty much all I'll be taking with me.


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I had Bianca carry most of that stuff on walks in a small/light backpack. Except my pocket knife and mace which goes in my pockets.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I have Ruffwear packs for the dogs, Halo's is an Approach, Keefer's is a Palisades. I only use them on longer hikes though, where we need a lot of water - I use a 1 liter Platypus bottle in each side. Otherwise I have a fanny pack with two water bottles, like this one (same brand, but I'm not sure if this is the exact model as mine): Mountainsmith Buzz TLS

The pack is very small, just big enough for a collapsible water dish, my keys, and a few small items. I usually toss my cell phone into my treat bag, so it's readily accessible, because I use a program to track our distance. If it's really hot I'll wear the fanny pack rather than put a pack on the dog, especially Keefer, who doesn't do as well in hot weather as is also older. 

For a quick after work hike (3-4 miles) I usually just put my keys and license in my pockets and don't even bother with water unless it's hot.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Keys, long line, poo bags, treats, tuggy, ball, foldable bowl, water, ya'll making me wonder if I should carry mace though :crazy:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

In the summer I wear a cargo vest or a waist pack and for the winter/rain season I designed and sewed a coat with similar pockets.
Thank goodness we don't need weapons here on the trails. WD is enough to make me feel safe.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

On normal walks... just Zoey and I and of course the leash lol
On hikes.... Backpack with my DSLR camera, 2 water bottles, a couple of yummy treats, 30 foot leash and towel if we want to take a swim, poop bags.. anddd uhmmmm i think thats it.


----------



## motoracer51 (Nov 5, 2006)

Leash, latex glove, bag, and always:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

check out L.L.Bean, Campmor, Sierratradingpost.com for
back packs, waist packs and cargo pants.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I carry a cell phone, house keys....and of course the collar and lead.


----------



## Sasha86 (Sep 8, 2012)

After my dog and I got attacked, I'm not going anywhere without a stick


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

all self evident but latex glove????:help:





motoracer51 said:


> Leash, latex glove, bag, and always:


----------



## motoracer51 (Nov 5, 2006)

x11 said:


> all self evident but latex glove????:help:


Pick up the poop!

ETA: If I didn't have 50+ boxes of latex gloves, I'd probably just use the bag itself.


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

motoracer51 said:


> Pick up the poop!



you carry that arsenal around and worry about a bit of poop on yr fingers :shocked:

to be honest yr answer comes as a relief, not sure what i was thinking with the guns and one latex glove in the same package, sometimes my imagination is too much:laugh:


----------



## x11 (Jan 1, 2012)

moto, for the record yr off my list of potential people to mug


----------



## V_Tess (Dec 30, 2012)

I carry the citronella deterrent spray, treats, squeaky toy, cell phone, and water. Don't like to carry a pistol around the neighborhood, a taser is on my short list for birthday presents.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JPF (Feb 5, 2011)

jesus christo...some people must live in bad neighborhoods. I carry a leash and pepper spray if we are going to be be off leash. The pepper spray is only to help break up a dog fight if it happens.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Sasha86 said:


> After my dog and I got attacked, I'm not going anywhere without a stick
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Tell me more!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Oh my - this is absolutely astounding to me, mace, handguns, knives....... 

I have a Doog walkies belt which holds my poop bags, hand wipes and has a pocket for treats/keys and a clip for my longline. (think I might add some latex gloves tho thats a sweet idea)
Otherwise I may have a pocket tug or squeaky toy, 2 leashes and 2 dogs 

If we go for a long hike they have Ruffwear backpacks for water, bowl, longline etc


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

motoracer51 said:


> Leash, latex glove, bag, and always:


 
NICE! I need to get a permit....keep putting it off


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

poop bags, pepper spray.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL all I carry is my dogs leash.  My husband is always with me on walks and he carries the bags and is in charge of dog duty. 

I don't even like touching our gun, can't even imagine carrying it around the neighborhood... How un-American am I? 

Now if I walked by myself I'd probably have some form of pervert repellent if my dog wasn't enough.


----------



## motoracer51 (Nov 5, 2006)

V_Tess said:


> I carry the citronella deterrent spray, treats, squeaky toy, cell phone, and water. Don't like to carry a pistol around the neighborhood, a taser is on my short list for birthday presents.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



A taser, or some Fox Labs 5.2 spray are great considerations to forms of non-leathal self defense.

We have TONS of coyotes out here, and I'll be damned to lose my Kobi to a yote. Plus, I've been laid down face first at gun point and robbed (Not here in CO, but South Florida)- I'll never let myself be placed in that position again.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

motoracer51 said:


> A taser, or some Fox Labs 5.2 spray are great considerations to forms of non-leathal self defense.
> 
> We have TONS of coyotes out here, and I'll be damned to lose my Kobi to a yote. Plus, I've been laid down face first at gun point and robbed (Not here in CO, but South Florida)- I'll never let myself be placed in that position again.


Oh my! I need to hurry up and that permit!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Mooch said:


> Oh my - this is absolutely astounding to me, mace, handguns, knives.......


Many in the United States take personal resposibility for their safety rather than relying on the Government to do it for them. 

And others hope that if they grovel in front of the bad man they won't kill them while they hand over their posessions, assault them, or rape them.

When seconds count, the police are only minutes away.


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> Many in the United States take personal resposibility for their safety rather than relying on the Government to do it for them.


Yeah I'm not gonna bite cuz that discussion is not going to lead anywhere. 

I just have never ever considered that I would need to take anything like that on a walk. 
Guess if thats what everyone does/have then yeah - having a gun is great if the "bad guy" points a gun at you too - I guess both parties feel very safe then 
Do you wear Kevlar while going on a walk with the dog? 

I take a knife on my belt when I go horse riding, that has come in handy a couple of times, once to pry a stone out of a hoof and once to punch a new hole in a broken rein 
I actually had a gun license and a rifle when I lived on a rural property


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I have a Level IIIa ballistic vest I wore when I was a reserve deputy, but I don't wear it to walk Lisl. Things haven't gotten that bad yet. But there is certainly the possibility that something could happen during a nocturnal walk. I sometimes have to walk Lisl way after dark, and there is a certain criminal element that is near and cannot always be avoided.



> Yeah I'm not gonna bite cuz that discussion is not going to lead anywhere.


I understand completely. Wasn't meaning to go anywhere with it, just stating a fact.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

City next to mine had these same robbers that would rob people who are walking on the streets where they live they would take their possessions, robbers didn't care that people were walking with their dogs and some of them were on bikes. You never know what can happen. One day you can walk into gas station to buy a bottle of water and be killed because you were a witness to a store robbery... being prepared is better that not being prepared... that's already going too far  but things do happen 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Wow, thinking people from other countries seeing all the weapons must think it's like the OK Corral and Wild Wild West over hear still. 

While clearly there are bad people and bad situations all over the world (I'm hoping all the 'bad' people in the world aren't in the USA  ) the vast majority of us go about out lives and walks in a normal manner. 

I will say that one of the reasons I have GSD's is because it helps me feel more confident and safe when out and about. I've never been threatened/robbed/injured while having them with me so I'm thinking that's enough for me (and less to carry).


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee Honesty seeing those pictures was a shock for me, I wasn't sh** stirring.

I guess living in some cities would be very scary especially knowing that most people probably do go armed. 

I don't even like to go into the city here but I often walk the dogs after dark in our small country town, with 2 GSDs no one will bother me there.
I've grown up in the country, so yeah we had rifles and went shooting etc. 
If I could buy mace I could be tempted to carry that as we do get a fair few loose dogs.

But until a year ago I had never even seen a handgun let alone held one (LOL I'm 31). My old next door neighbour trains security guards in safe weapons handling and used to work as a prison guard. I was at his house one night when he came home from work - he happened to bring in some of his guns and when I said that they scared me and that I had never seen one he showed me and let me hold one.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Well there are two ways you can look at a gun one is that it's gonna kill you another is its going to protect you. I see it as protection... We have a total of 4... Only cuz hubby used to collect them I'm trying to make him sell those he has a new hobby now. I feel SO MUCH SAFER that I have them and my dog...i am alone in the house most of time in bad area I think that if you own guns and you shoot them once in a while the fear of guns will go away and you will realize they are same thing as any other "weapon" but boy do I not want to start a gun debate in this forum lol it can get so ugly! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mooch (May 23, 2012)

Guess it's just what you grow up with  Rifles I'm fine with cuz I know what I'm doing - give me a bow and arrows and I can outshoot most of the guys.

Haha one night my car got a flat battery and I had to walk up to the neighbour with the guns (about 1 mile up the road in pitch blackness) we lived in a REALLY remote area - and honestly my biggest worry was that his wife might shoot me when I knocked on the on the door  She always has a gun on the table at night if she's home by herself  

Oh yeah gun debates - lol I have a few American friends and BOY do those debates get ugly  I just don't get into it, theres no point and people just end up upset/angry


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

Mooch said:


> Guess it's just what you grow up with  Rifles I'm fine with cuz I know what I'm doing - give me a bow and arrows and I can outshoot most of the guys.
> 
> Haha one night my car got a flat battery and I had to walk up to the neighbour with the guns (about 1 mile up the road in pitch blackness) we lived in a REALLY remote area - and honestly my biggest worry was that his wife might shoot me when I knocked on the on the door  She always has a gun on the table at night if she's home by herself
> 
> Oh yeah gun debates - lol I have a few American friends and BOY do those debates get ugly  I just don't get into it, theres no point and people just end up upset/angry


Haha thats a funny story i would be scared too. 

I grew up with no guns and abusive men and sometimes nothing can stop these monsters not even police or jail can fix them but as soon as you pull out the right equipment all of the sudden they aren't tough anymore. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

God made all men.

Samuel Colt made them equal.


----------



## julie87 (Aug 19, 2012)

MichaelE said:


> God made all men.
> 
> Samuel Colt made them equal.


So far we are equal... Until the government takes away our rights... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

Mooch said:


> I just have never ever considered that I would need to take anything like that on a walk.


I would not take a gun outside the house mostly because it is illegal in my state. We can't take them in our own front or back yards. If a gun is used it has to be within the walls of the house. I would be in more trouble having a concealed weapon and using it than the person trying to mug me....not worth it.

Yes, we own guns and I was raised around them, but I would not take it on a walk around the neighborhood. If my neighborhood was that bad I would move.


----------



## Yellowjacket (Sep 5, 2011)

Thay make holsters for the pepper spray. But i never leave home without my M&P 9. On walks its water, treats, leash, phone,gun.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Mooch said:


> Oh my - this is absolutely astounding to me, mace, handguns, knives.......


Me too. If I felt the need to carry guns and knives to keep me safe I'd be finding another place to walk my dog. Well, a knife might be handy, especially a Swiss Army knife with all those handy tools, but I don't own a gun and have no desire to do so.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

***Everyone - let's keep the government and our rights out of this discussion. It's already starting to skirt the "no politics" rule.***


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Me too. If I felt the need to carry guns and knives to keep me safe I'd be finding another place to walk my dog. Well, a knife might be handy, especially *a Swiss Army knife* with all those handy tools, but I don't own a gun and have no desire to do so.


Check out Leatherman or Gerber multi tools, much more useful imop.


----------



## Rangers-mom (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow, I try to take as little as possible because 2 80 lb dogs is enough. I usually justhave some poop bags. If it is dark outside I add a small flashlight. I have a fanny pack for when it is warm and I don't have any pockets.


----------



## kayliyth (Mar 13, 2013)

When I got for a walk with the dog by myself I bring a knife, poop bags, a leash, my cell and of course keys. The knife I've ended up using more to open stuff, or for anything but protecting myself. Back when I lived in the country hubby insisted I bring a pellet gun with me (no permit needed) because of the coyotes. But I insisted I'd never shoot it to harm, just startle.

When hubby is with me, I bring the dog, my cell, keys and hubby. Oh and of course the bags. Hubby is black belt in akido. He protects me enough. Plus hubby has taught me some basic defence, and while I'm not graceful I feel confident enough that I would be able to get away from a person.

Mind you where I am guns aren't so prevalent. Its harder here to be able to carry a hand gun (shot guns though are super easy for a permit for go fig?). So not many people have them, and those that do are probably not interested in a girl walking her dog. They're more interested in something worth money.


----------



## jessac (Oct 29, 2012)

I havent read all the responses yet, but I was going to suggest you get one of these: Carry Everything Leash Bag-Separates into Two Bags

I have one of those and use it to carry my wallet, cell phone, keys, poo bags, pepper spray and treats.


----------



## Scarlettsmom (Jul 12, 2011)

In the summer, when I don't have pockets in a jacket, I use my running pouch. I carry a cell phone, a house key and a poop bag or two. If we are doing a really long walk, I bring the Outward Hound water bottle pouch and dog bowl. Scarlett and I can share a bottle of water if needed.  I am happy that I no longer have to carry a baton to fend off other dogs.


----------



## Seth08 (Jan 27, 2013)

If its on a long walk or somthing, sense its so hot in AL, I carry a portable water bowl, bottle of water in my bag, , a ball is in the bag too incase we go to a park. On my person her leash, my phone and a colt .32 pistol


----------



## Gsdmama79 (Mar 5, 2013)

Cassidy's Mom said:


> I have Ruffwear packs for the dogs, Halo's is an Approach, Keefer's is a Palisades. I only use them on longer hikes though, where we need a lot of water - I use a 1 liter Platypus bottle in each side. Otherwise I have a fanny pack with two water bottles, like this one (same brand, but I'm not sure if this is the exact model as mine): Mountainsmith Buzz TLS
> 
> The pack is very small, just big enough for a collapsible water dish, my keys, and a few small items. I usually toss my cell phone into my treat bag, so it's readily accessible, because I use a program to track our distance. If it's really hot I'll wear the fanny pack rather than put a pack on the dog, especially Keefer, who doesn't do as well in hot weather as is also older.
> 
> For a quick after work hike (3-4 miles) I usually just put my keys and license in my pockets and don't even bother with water unless it's hot.


Hee Hee, you are my hero! Quick hike being 3-4 miles....I pray I get there. My boy is young (12weeks) so we won't be doing that for a while  He is my motivation for getting in shape. It's working so far 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

When walking in the neighborhood, I just take a poop bag (although she never goes potty on walks in the neighborhood, ever), her leash, my house keys and cell phone. 

When going for long hikes in the woods, I take all of the above plus sometimes my camera. When I take the camera, if I'm wearing a sweatshirt with a front pouch, I'll put it in the pouch. Otherwise, I have actually started to revive my old fanny pack from the '90s. Honestly, it is an awesome thing to use for walks and training, because it doubles as a treat bag. We totally need to bring back the fanny pack!


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Just a poop bag, sometimes a squeaky ball (for training), a few tidbits of treats, my phone (we go hiking - so incase anything happens), and the leash.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I always have my pepper spray with me because it is easily clipped with my keys, obviously a leash, poop bags though she never poops on leash unless she's got the runs, cell phone and ID. I used to carry a pocket knife but that got lost in a move and I haven't purchased another one. 

I don't have any issues with guns but I think someone would get huffy if I carried around my 12 gauge or my 20 gauge lol. I'd like to get a couple of handguns but I'd have better luck with that if I went back to Colorado to purchase it. When we had Zena, I never had any fears because she never let anyone get close to me and always let me know someone was nearby if I didn't notice them. Shasta doesn't have anything protective in her personality so I'm way more cautious. Someone broke into our house a few years ago when we still had Zena and my husband was gone for the week training. Scared the heck out of me but Zena went after the person until the edge of our yard. I figure, if someone really wants something from me enough to get past the dog they don't know is friendly or not, they'll do it. BUT they'll now also contend with my shotguns at home and my attitude when we leave the house. I refuse to be a victim if I can avoid it. 

All a matter of where you are I suppose. I feel safer here than I did down at Lejeune.


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

A backpack for me that has a 30' leash in case we see a place to explore, a bag of treats, two bowls, a large water bottle, a ball, and an extra 6 foot leash so if I want to let her drag her leash around and play I don't have to get my leather one all nasty

I carry poop bags, cell phone, keys in my pocket


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I usually go empty handed. Well the leash. Sounds like some others are like her, she will not poop on a walk. She will hold it until we get home. Her boyfriend Ivan will poop 3 to 4 times on a walk. When I babysat Ivan, I walked him 3-4 times a day and he pooped like 12x a day. Then I found out that the instructions for feeding him was per day, not per meal. Poor guy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Cheyanna said:


> I usually go empty handed. Well the leash. Sounds like some others are like her, she will not poop on a walk. She will hold it until we get home. Her boyfriend Ivan will poop 3 to 4 times on a walk. When I babysat Ivan, I walked him 3-4 times a day and he pooped like 12x a day. Then I found out that the instructions for feeding him was per day, not per meal. Poor guy.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
yeah Shasta has NEVER gone potty on a leash without a fight. She went potty on leash this past road trip I think because she was on the flexi when we stopped for stretch breaks, otherwise she'll hold it. She's the dog who will literally hold it, and I mean ALL of it for the entire 3 days in the car from here to back home given the chance. I don't know how she does it or why but she does! I try to get my dogs okay with going potty on leash because we do a lot of trips back and forth but so far, she's the only one who fights it.


----------

